# Drywall Sander



## jjpinkfloyd (Feb 19, 2012)

Has anyone found a drywall sander that compares to the P-C 7800 that isn't as expensive. We don't use it everyday, but work it hard when we do use it. http://www.jjwpainting.com


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

A lot of guys here like the festool sanders you can search the forum and find lots of opinions on them.

Also as far as price check out walltools.com, they have the best price on the 7800 and their customer service is unsurpassed by no one imo 
Talk to Donny or Brandon, they will bend over backwards for their customers!

Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw the 690 on this forum but can not comment how good it is but it looked like a PC and was about 160.00


----------

